# Filtro pasa bajos activo



## yeison (Abr 20, 2006)

Hola a todos espero que estén muy bien. me podrían ayudar con esto, es para hacer un filtro pasa bajos activo, el que sale en maxwell, pero no se que R/ ni que C/ usar,  me podrian ayudar a entender la formula y como saber las R/ de ganancia soy principiante y si me pueden dar un ejemplo en palabras simples se los agradecería mucho, esta es la explicación que sale en la pagina; y la frecuencia de corte que necesito es de 70/80hz.
 Filtro de paso bajo
Descripción 
Un filtro de paso bajo permite todas las frecuencias por debajo de un punto, conocido como la frecuencia de corte, para pasar sin atenuación mientras se suprimen todas las frecuencias superiores al corte. En este circuito, construido alrededor de un amplificador operacional 741, la frecuencia de corte esta determinada por los valores de los condensadores C1 y C2 y las resistencias R1 y R2. C1 y C2 son idénticos como R1 y R2. La frecuencia de corte esta determinada por la siguiente formula:

frecuencia de corte = 1/2piRC
donde pi es 3,14159... La ganancia de este circuito es igual a R4/R3. La salida en la frecuencia de corte es igual a 0.707 de la salida máxima.?

ESTA ES LA PARTE QUE NO ENTIENDO!!!!! y gracias desde ya.


----------



## shocky (Abr 21, 2006)

Hola yeison. Mira la frecuencia de corte se determina cuando la señal esta 3dB por devajo de la señal original que equivale a tener que multiplicar la tensión por 0.707. La ganancia es R4/R3, por lo tanto vos elegis los valores, normalmente del orden de los 10k aprox.
Y sobre la famosa formula de corte  tienes dos tados incognita C y R. Por lo tanto te sugiero que elijas un capacitor a gusto, que puede ser de 1uF. Luego plantea la formula y despejas R.
Siempre fijate que los valores de las resistencian no sean menores a 1K por seguridad del integrado. 
Suerte Saludos.


----------



## dragonspirit (Abr 12, 2007)

Buenas:

Soy un estudiante de teleco, esp. en sistemas electrónicos. Quiero hacerme un circuito con PIC, y necesito filtrar una señal procediente de un sensor. El problema que tengo es que todos los fitros que yo había montado anteriormente se alimentaban a un votaje positivo y negativo. El circuito que deseo montar debe es un sistema autónomo que se alimentará con una pila (sólo tendré una polaridad), asi que necesito un filtro paso bajo que cumpla esta característica, para poder alimentarlo con una tensión positiva y masa. 

Gracias anticipadas


----------



## dragonspirit (Abr 12, 2007)

Olvidé preguntar si un filtro pasivo me serviría. Como ya he dicho antes, no entiendo mucho de estos circuitos, y no se si tendrán calidad suficiente para eliminarme un ruido de unos 50 Hz. Si me sirve, ¿podriais decirme como realizar uno?

Muchas gracias


----------



## JV (Abr 12, 2007)

Hola dragonspirit, la principal diferencia entre un filtro pasivo y uno activo es la pendiente de corte, mas abrupta en el segundo. Un filtro pasivo puede funcionarte para tu sensor, es cuestion de probar.

EL circuito es custion de buscar en internet.

Te dejo un link:

http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_2/chpt_8/2.html

Saludos..


----------



## dragonspirit (Abr 13, 2007)

Hola JV

Gracias por contestar, ya he probado con un filtro pasivo, y por ahora, funciona correctamente.

Ya tengo una señal para la entrada del ADC bastante estable, y muy lineal, ahora a seguir con el trabajo.

Muchas gracias de nuevo

Un saludo


----------

